# 00 GXE left front driver's tire weird noise



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

sup guys,
I have 2000 Altima GXE
When my car in park and let it sit for a while, Then I go driver it, my front left driver side wheel makes a weird noise. It sounds like something floppy and slapping. It would make that noise maybe 5-7 mins... after that it would go away. I have a set of old yokohama on it. Do you guys think that would be it? It doesn't like the brakes, struts, or tire rod. Thanks!


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I have the same problem, the screw on hubcap is broke making it flop They have plastic bolt/screws to hold it on, and when it cracks it ticks or flops. Just gotta order a new hubcap, to eliminate it, take off the hubcap and see if it does it just to make sure.


----------



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

really??!! I thought it was my break or something... I'm going to get new tires this weekend, I guess I'll know then. Otherwise I dont have time to do it.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

linkfeeney said:


> really??!! I thought it was my break or something... I'm going to get new tires this weekend, I guess I'll know then. Otherwise I dont have time to do it.




It honestly takes about 1 minute to unscrew the hubcap off to make sure, just drive with it off for a minute.


----------



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

how u find out it was the hub cap screw the first place?


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

linkfeeney said:


> how u find out it was the hub cap screw the first place?


When i took it off, and it didnt make the noise anymore....I knew it was the hubcap, so i checked it out and one of the screw threads had cracked. tried taping it up to no avail. I really dont wanna drop money into getting it fixed, the only time i hear it is when i have the window down and im doing under 20mph


----------

